# Ukrainian administration building bombed. Praying for end of war.



## Phearoz (Mar 1, 2022)

Wishes with them  

On this note, Russian-owned "news" (propaganda) channel RT is being banned in EU now and probably US soon to follow. That is huge as many pretend it to be unbiased, quite sickening. 

Does anyone disagree with anti-Russian actions happening now? Like visa bans, travel bans, etc etc?


----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2022)

please continue here

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-situation-in-ukraine.607693/

thank you.


----------

